# Music store auction



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

saw this today and thought id share...no affiliation...good luck...

Online Only - Premium Music Store Auction #1223


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2017)

Mojo Music. Oakville.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It appears they are going out of business. There may be some good deals there. Is anyone here bidding on anything?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

An online auction but they don't ship?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> It appears they are going out of business. There may be some good deals there. Is anyone here bidding on anything?



It says they are relocating.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> It appears they are going out of business. There may be some good deals there. Is anyone here bidding on anything?


They are definitely relocating. I've spoken with Pete the owner. Great guy to deal with!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I feel bad. I live near there but have never been in.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Still good deals to be has I'd assume. 5 days auctions.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> They are definitely relocating. I've spoken with Pete the owner. Great guy to deal with!





colchar said:


> It says they are relocating.


I have no way of knowing this so it is only a guess but dealing with the retail business for many years, I've seen these signs that say they are relocating when the business is actually closing. Unless they have the new address, a person can be pretty sure they are closing the business. 

The reason this is done is to 1) save face and 2) so it doesn't look like they are so desperate to sell off their stock and thus get better prices


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Guncho said:


> I feel bad. I live near there but have never been in.


Something tells me you might get a few PMs this weekend asking for a "favour"...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks like a bankrupt sale to me . When the furniture is 4 sale that is usually what is going on.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Do you think the guitars are new or used?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

There is a 15% buyer's premium added? Is this normal?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Do you think the guitars are new or used?



It tells you next to each item whether it is new or used.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Do you pay tax on anything you win?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If it doesn't say new or used do you assume it's used?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> Something tells me you might get a few PMs this weekend asking for a "favour"...


That's exactly what I was thinking.


Guncho said:


> If it doesn't say new or used do you assume it's used?


I think it would be the other way around. It would likely be new if there was nothing beside it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

A few guitars I'm looking at say New but one says nothing.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

This sounds like a fun buy. (Guitar case)

**Case is locked, key is NOT included**


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

The auction has been promoted on the store's Facebook page for a while, and there is a new address and discussions of new lines, so it looks like a legit moving sale. I hope so, the independent music stores are much needed.

Nobody needs to call for more cowbell, there are quite a number available.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> This sounds like a fun buy. (Guitar case)
> 
> **Case is locked, key is NOT included**


I saw that. I'm sure you could order a key from Yorkville.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, you do pay taxes on winning bids as well as a 15% buyers premium (for online purchases). You can calculate that you will be paying 28% on top of any bids that you win. This information can also be found under "Auction Details".

I hope this was helpful.

Thank you,
Antonella 403 Auction


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Most of this stuff is cluttered junk which makes sense why they don't want to take it with them. 
Looks like a normal moving sale to me.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Recording King has a repaired headstock
crack.

Wasn't that impressed with the other guitars I tried. A few Norman's, a Takamine and two Sigmas.

I asked myself "is this guitar better than the Yamaha FG830 I just ordered"? and the answer was no.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought my lp standard there, (it was on consignment) great guys to deal with but they could definitely use a bigger space. I hope they aren't closing they had some good shit (pedals, parts, guitars) and are one of the only heritage dealers around. I know I could go in there any day of the week and find the parts i wanted, L&m has shit stock for parts compared to Mojo.


----------



## eng2828 (Oct 9, 2015)

From what I understand Mojo is dropping drums, keyboards and music lessons (apparently getting stuff off the internet for learning is enough for the current generation). The pedals, guitars, basses, and parts and service are staying. Supposedly the new location isn't that far away from their current location.

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The Norman ST68 sold for $625, the Sigma DR28 sold for $340.

Did anyone catch what the Sigma DM18, the Recording King RD27 and the Takamine G51133 sold for?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Did anybody land anything?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

No one bought anything?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I have no way of knowing this so it is only a guess but dealing with the retail business for many years, I've seen these signs that say they are relocating when the business is actually closing. Unless they have the new address, a person can be pretty sure they are closing the business.
> 
> The reason this is done is to 1) save face and 2) so it doesn't look like they are so desperate to sell off their stock and thus get better prices


*Mojo Music Inc.*

Note our recent disclosure of our NEW location!

461 N. Service Rd. West
Unit B-8
Oakville, Ontario
L6M2V5

Open to the public on May 20th!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2017)

That's a little closer to me now.
Maybe by a coupla' kliks.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> *Mojo Music Inc.*
> 
> Note our recent disclosure of our NEW location!
> 
> ...


Good for them! They must have had to get new furniture, etc.


----------

